# Possible to run television separately to UPC digital set-top box.



## Mrs. Doyle (8 Feb 2012)

My parents are in their 80s and are not too knowledgable about setting up a television on their UPC digital set-top box.  When the UPC engineer set it up for them he ran it through the box and they therefore cannot work their television independently.  Like all these boxes they can be contrary and are very slow to call up stations etc.

Is there much work involved in resetting the wiring and running the television independently?  We have ours set up this way but can't quite figure out how it was originally done.


----------



## huskerdu (8 Feb 2012)

It shouldn't be difficult to change the setup. It really only is a matter of changing the configuration of the cables at the back, but its not clear what setup you want.

However, if your parents TV is different to yours and has a different configurations of inputs, the same setup may not be possible. 

Can you explain the difference in the setup of your TV and your parents.


----------



## Mrs. Doyle (8 Feb 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply.  Have just checked ours out again and think the kids have their x-box and wii included so a bit of minefield with cables.  They are out at the moment so can't check with them.

I did have a look at the manual for my parents telly and its a Walker.  The manual is poor on instructions.

I've taken out the Panasonic manual that we have for ours and from reading same I'm inclined to think that we should:

1.  Run a scart lead from their set top box into the DVD recorder.

2.  Then run a 2nd scart lead from the DVD recorder straight to the telly.

3.  On the DVD recorder we would need to run an RF cable from the RF output straight to the telly.

4.  A separate RF cable from the RF in on the DVD to the pipe telly.

Does this make sense?


----------



## jpd (8 Feb 2012)

I think the OP is trying to by-pass the UPC box and to change the TV channels using the TV remote. 

I would think that this isn't possible, as the UPC box has to be used to decode the signals. if the UPC box still has an analogue service, maybe that would provide a number of channels but I'm not sure whether UPC still provide an analogue service once you have a digital box.

There is Saorview, of course, if all you want are the Irish channels.


----------



## elcato (8 Feb 2012)

Quite simply put the co-ax cable from UPC from the point on the wall straight to the back of the telly. You will get the usual 15 analogue stations but after a while they will not be available. The scart from the DVD will still work as normal from channel 0 or whatever.


----------

